# Mini ATV Trailer



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm looking into a Mini ATV trailer for the spring and curious what is all out there as I'm not sure. I'm aware of the one made by Take 'Em as shown below, but is there any other types of "mini atv trailers" that you know exist?










Thanks!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Those Are made by John Delvris.. These are the ones Jeff Foilles uses during the hunts when he cant drive into a field..

These are about the best you can get right now for muddy situations..


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

http://www.countryatv.com/index.html

These work awsome. You can build up the sides by welding stake pockets, then pull the sides off when you put it in the trailer. Im sure it is cheaper also.

This is the one that Mike uses! :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chris, I don't remember which store, but I thin it was Fleet Farm that had a balloon tire trailer that looked like an Otter Sled. I was thinking about it myself. It would keep the mud off your equipment and if the trailer bottomed out it sure would slide good on mud. I think it was $300.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yep, plainsman is right. 
We use a otter one at the farm, works great! We have had 6 deer in it before and it is still alive!!

I think it is just a normal sled, with some huge wheels on it.

The link I gave is just a picture Fleet carries them. I think Northern Tool EQ. does also. The duel one would work great I think. I don't think the mud would clog inbetween the two. It might, but who knows. You can put like 5 foot sides on it and bring a bunch of deeks out!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I currently use my sled for my Frabill Triplex. It's a pretty good sized sled and has a cover. We used it last spring, and it works great. The problem is when you add up ALL the gear it's still over a half dozen trips.

I'm trying to get the most gear out in as little time as possible. Spring morning's come early and getting up at 3 in the morning to get everything out by sunup gets old.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Use a 8x10 snowmobile trailer. They flip it over and put it on top of your trailer, or weld a hitch behind your trailer. In ND it is legal to pull a double, but I think the first trailer has to be a tandom axle, don't quote me though.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Here's some more options for you to look into:
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/ ... _cat=Yahoo

I've seen a couple select brands at Sportsman's Warehouse and/or Gander Mountain. (I think it was the cheaper one at the bottom of the page.)


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

My old man made a utility trailer a few years back for work around the house. That is what we use when we can't drive into the fields. It is small enough to fit in the truck bed. Works slick behind the ATV, but it still takes quite a few trips out if we deploy the full spread.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm not a fan of trailers behind Atv's in muddy conditions, simply because no matter the size tire on the trailer you are still working much harder to get through, making bigger ruts and increasing the chances of getting stuck.and once you get stuck with a trailer hooked up, its a nightmare getting out.
Very difficult/ impossible to back up, and you're basically dragging an anchor..

I prefer a large calf sled with long rope to keep the mud off of things and if I get stuck, I can just unhook the rope and have plenty of room to manuever myself out.

If you want to go with a trailer, I would go with the recomendation of an otter type which will float across the mud easier should you bottom it out..

My 2 cents..



> In ND it is legal to pull a double, but I think the first trailer has to be a tandom axle, don't quote me though.


It is legal. The first trailer can be a single (not recommended) but must have electric brakes. (whether its single axle or tandem)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You mean you don't want to help push out the trailer? 

Maybe we'll have to have everyone bring their sled and get a system.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> You mean you don't want to help push out the trailer?


Oh.. I won't be pushing, but I'd love to winch your Yamaha out with my Polaris!! Ha!! :wink:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

AHHH the old brand bashing! 8) You know you are talking with a bunch of men when the old brand bashing comes out!!

Double thanks I wasn't sure on that topic. I have only done it with my double axle trailers.

The otter type trailers have worked well for us. Even had it fall through the ice this fall, and we were able to pull it out, because it was a sled kinda.

How about building off of a hitch rack? have it sit up a ways so mud doesn't get all over everything, but build some big sides and have it wide? This might almost give you more room then one of the sleds. :wink:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> How about building off of a hitch rack? have it sit up a ways so mud doesn't get all over everything, but build some big sides and have it wide? This might almost give you more room then one of the sleds.


You're on to something there Hunt.. :wink:

Its tough to see in this pic. But I welded one up for the back of my Atv and its invaluable..
I built it for icefishing although I use it for everything and its always on my machine now.
I welded a 1 1/4" receiver on the back of the rack so I can still pull a small trailer without taking the rack off.

Drag a sled behind it and you can carry some serious gear..


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think it would work great. Heck you could even use it on your truck on days where you only want a few doz deeks, but dont wasnt the trailer.

May get alittle heavy, but maybe a large three wheeler tire on a caster or something. One of the huge front ones. Just to take alittle weight off the back of the wheeler.

I think it is a great idea.


----------



## loknlod (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.otteroutdoors.com/trailers/superx.html

This is the trailer I have. I purchased it at Sportsmans Warehouse and it has been tough so far. I can fill it with firewood until no more will fit and it handles just fine. I hauled about 6 to 8 cord with it last fall so that is a lot of wood. It is not as difficult to back this trailer up as some others and it really pulls through the mud pretty well. It was worth the extra $ compared to some of the other trailers I had considered. I have the Super Xst.


----------

